# Looking for high-vis reflective paint



## marinermatt (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
I've been looking for high-vis reflective paint. The application will be on the top end of my bobbers for night fishing. I've been using reflector decals on my bobbers in conjuction with a 1 led head lamp. Lights them up like a Christmas Tree, but the stickers tend to want to fall off. Has anyone run across a paint that might work?
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I have used rust-olem fluorescent orange over a white base coat. Another color maybe brighter to your eyes, some prefer the green one.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I got some glow paint off ebay, and so far it glows a good bit for some time....better then the super glow and regular glow powder paint I am using ....and it is regular paint, just need to put it under a good light for awhile before you deploy it....maybe a car head light or head lamp?? it came from Hungary..... first time I ever bought from out of he country ....and also there is on ebay some paint that is used for gun sights(glow) that seems real good to....that I was going to get....but now don't think I need it for the offshore jigs I am making for the deep water....500+ feet 

you could always buy some small glow sticks and tape them to the float

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...=glow paint&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=2


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheaper than buying paint

http://www.lindyfishingtackle.com/catalog.aspx?catid=thilllightedfloats


----------



## marinermatt (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. I should be a little more specific I think. The stuff I'm lookin for is a paintable version of what you might find on a reflector strip on a construction vest, or on a bicyclers clothing for night riding or something similar. I would prefer to stay away from having to buy glow sticks or watch batteries for a bobber. All I have to do with the reflector bobber is recharge the 3A's in my headlamp . Added bonus, no one else can see where you are casting. Good call on the gun-sight paint, I'll have to check that out. I've got some floro-rustoleum in the cabinet already, so I'll give that a shot too.
Again, thanks for the help,
Matt


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Those night brites are nice...I started using them last season.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Vests and other things with the reflective tape you're thinking of has a foil backing, then transparent fluorescent color over it. Maybe try that super-shiny duct tape if you can get it to wrap around, then spray over it with chartreuse???


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

Could you just clear coat over the stickers that you've been using? A thin layer of Devcon 30min. might fix your whole problem.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you can find all the tape you could ever want on ebay. i,ve been thinking about getting some with the adheasive back to mark my trail to my deer stand. just use a short piece and wrap it around a small limb. mark the trail in and out. and i like the white myself. i,ve been using the little thumb tacks with the white tape. you hit it with a light and they light up like they are burning.
sherman


----------



## jcool3 (Feb 25, 2012)

colesafety.com and liquidreflector.com both sell retro reflective paint.
These paints have reflective glass beads which reflect light back at the light
source. Alternately, you could buy the glass beads and sprinkle them on top of the painted or epoxy coated surface. Bicyclists have done this on their bikes and found the glass beads sprinkled on top are the brightest. There are reflective sprays by krylon and rustoleum, but the reflective effect is very minimal. No one else but the person with the headlight can see the bobber, although I think a focused halogen bulb would work better than a diffuse led headlamp. Good luck.


----------

